
Dick Smith receiver puts customer databases up for sale - thelostagency
http://www.itnews.com.au/news/dick-smith-receiver-puts-customer-databases-up-for-sale-416422
======
thelostagency
Dick Smith Electronics receiver Ferrier Hodgson is trying to sell the
retailer's customer databases in an effort to recoup revenue from the failed
business. What do you think? Should everything including privacy be sold off?

